# Reese Drum mower



## carcrazy (Jun 1, 2015)

I just purchased a used Reese 1600 drum mower. Anyone have any experience with these? Where can you find replacement belts, knives? Anything I should look for when I start to use it? This is the first drum mower that I have owned. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Scroll to the bottom of the download and it has a US company listing in Louisville.

http://www.reesegroup.co.nz/files/resources/Brochure/DrumMowers%20HR.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Parts are easy to come by no bad luck all you will need is blade's and I order a hole box in the winter and they average around a dollar a pice on Amazon.


----------



## carcrazy (Jun 1, 2015)

Can you get the belts cheaper anywhere? I called Tiger co and they were $120 for the long one and $89 for the shorter one.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

If you have a good old fashioned parts store around check with them. That usually works better for me than the dealers in price and sometimes quality.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If you have a rual king they are good.if not go to hay tools.com they are good.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Father in law has some, swears they are simple. Says to make sure to keep the belt tight


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

carcrazy said:


> Can you get the belts cheaper anywhere? I called Tiger co and they were $120 for the long one and $89 for the shorter one.


I got some belts for my grainvac from V-Belt supply for about 1/3 of the money as OEM,Just have to figure out size etc.

https://www.vbeltsupply.com/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just checked against Deere on my Mule drive belt on my Ztrak mower and Deere's price was $49.35 and Vbelt was $22 and they were both listed as Blue Kevlar. I will give them a try next time Cy. Thanks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Just checked against Deere on my Mule drive belt on my Ztrak mower and Deere's price was $49.35 and Vbelt was $22 and they were both listed as Blue Kevlar. I will give them a try next time Cy. Thanks.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My grain vac has a 6rib belt maybe 100"?? I think the last one i got was $180 from Rem.$65 from VBelt Supply.I need a new one every 2 yrs or so and the ones from VBS last just as long.

They have warehouse in Sioux Falls so easy for me to just pickup.Was kind of hard to find in warehouse district and not a big fancy store front to pay for so its obvious they are keeping thier costs down.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I Have 3 Reese mowers, 2 are 2070W and one is a 2400HL. Great machines. I have 3 because they sell so cheap in this area because no one knows what they are. I have been using them for 10 years. My hay fields are very clean...no rocks. I have a full package of blades that has lasted the full 10 years. Cutting about 40 acres of grass hay a year, usually 2 cuttings.

I have replaced a couple bearings, but my old mowers were very used when I bought them. Changing bearings is fairly easy, 1st one takes some learning and then it gets easier. Belts? Well they last a long time. I have been told by users that the factory Reese belts are a special compound. Don't know if the is true, but the belts will last for years even if frayed.

Setting up the mower is a learning experience. The skids DO NOT drag on the ground like a disc mower. They should be about an inch off the ground the mower height is set with the outside wheel and the inner skid. Use the tractor draft control to just let the inner skid barely touch the ground and float a little. The cutting height is very sensitive to the length of the top link on the tractor. Because the drum is so large a small adjustment to top link length can really change cutting height. I set my top length at 231/2 inches for hay. I suggest you set the mower on level pavement hooked to the tractor to adjust the height (outer wheel and inner skid need to match).

Then mark the tractor settings so you can repeat it over and over.

The manual is worthless. Worst manual I have ever used. Ashley at Tigerco parts is very good, much better than the old staff. Good luck. I think you will like the mower once you get it adjusted.


----------



## hugho (Apr 18, 2017)

carcrazy said:


> Can you get the belts cheaper anywhere? I called Tiger co and they were $120 for the long one and $89 for the shorter one.


V belt guys in SD have the best prices, way under dealer prices which are $158+ shipping


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a 2400 Reese I first bought when starting out. The hardest thing I've had to do is route the belts correctly when I burnt one off because of a seized bearing it had when I bought it (and didn't get told by the previous owner). Sourced blue Kevlar belts after some hunting and replaced the bearing and haven't touched it since. Greased at the start of the season and away you go. 
PS: I think mine had been played with before as the bearings were made to be greasable and there is no grease points for them. I contacted Reese in New Zealand and he said they should have been sealed bearings.


----------

